# Kroatien Senj, wie geh ich´s an?



## Trickyfisher (20. Juni 2016)

Hi Kollegen
Diese Jahr geht´s wieder mal mit Frau und Sohn nach Kroatien, genauer gesgat, nach Senj, das liegt am Ende der Kvarner Bucht, gegenüber vom Ende der Insel Krk.
Zeit ist vom 20. August bis 3. September.
Jetzt natürlich gleich mal die Frage: Wie schauts dort Fischereimäßig aus? War wer von euch schon mal dort?
Wie haben dort ein Apartment gemietet und der Vermieter hat auch Motorboote zum verleihen und ja, klar, Mototbootführerschein ist nötig und Lizenz auch.
Ich habe schon fleissig in div. Trööts mitgelesen, bin mir aber noch nicht ganz im klaren, welche Taktik dort am erfolgversprechendsten sein könnte.
Schleppen? Grundangeln? Makrelenfedern? Jigging? Sardinen Stücke anfüttern und driften lassen?
Big Game auf Thuna und Co. lass ma mal aus, dafür fehlt mir sowohl die Erfahrung als auch das Gerät, sonst bin ich recht gut ausgerüstet, von Spinngerät fürs Süßwasser in allen Stärken (Forelle bis Waller), Norwegen Pilke, bis hin zu schweren Jigging tackle und 2X 30 lps. Big game Gerät.
Also, haut mal rein, was soll ich mitnehmen, wie würdet ihr´s angehen?
Und wenn sonst noch wer Tipps bez. Senj hat, wie speziel schöne Strände, Restaurant Geheimtipp, Ausflüge in der Gegend (Auto ist mit), immer her damit, danke schon mal.
TL
Johannes


----------



## glavoc (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kroatien Senj, wie geh ich´s an?*



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Hi Kollegen
> Diese Jahr geht´s  nach Senj.
> Zeit ist vom 20. August bis 3. September.
> Jetzt natürlich gleich mal die Frage: Wie schauts dort Fischereimäßig aus? War wer von euch schon mal dort?
> ...



wer weiß, vielleich wissen andere genaueres zu Senj.
#h

PS Seekarte:https://webapp.navionics.com/#@11&key=cprqGex%7CyA


----------



## Trickyfisher (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kroatien Senj, wie geh ich´s an?*

Hi Glavoc
Danke schon mal für die Tipps.
Trolling auf Zahnbrassen wär ja schon mal ein Hammer.
Was brauche ich dafür für ein Gerät? Normale, kräftige Hechtspinnruten, Norwegen Pilke oder das fette 30 lps Trolling Zeugs (Schleppruten mit Shimano TLD 25 und 20).
Und welche Schleppköder/Tiefe/Geschwindigkeit würdest du verwenden?
Ja, und wenn sonst noch wer tipps zud er gegend hat, immer raus damit, danke schon mal
Johannes


----------



## glavoc (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kroatien Senj, wie geh ich´s an?*



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Trolling auf Zahnbrassen wär ja schon mal ein Hammer.
> Was brauche ich dafür für ein Gerät? Normale, kräftige Hechtspinnruten, Norwegen Pilke oder das fette 30 lps Trolling Zeugs (Schleppruten mit Shimano TLD 25 und 20).
> *
> Falls du ein Boot nimmst, dann auf jeden Fall die Schleppruten mit den TLD`s
> ...



Lehrfilmchen:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blJU7pM7S04

Wie baust du dir einen Schleppbleihalter? (Aushängbar)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXaitsnTXGs
..ist jedoch nicht zwingend, Gummi geht auch, wie oben im yt-Filmchen.

(gab es schon mal im Mittelmeertrööt)
Vorfach für Livebait:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LUNjwxvKU8

Hast du eine Wallerspinnrute oder eine Zandergummi-Rute? Wenn ja, würde ich die zum Spinnen mitnehmen...und mir Castingjigs zw. 20,30-60g mit einpacken...sowie woba-Kunstköder
#h


----------



## n0rdfriese (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kroatien Senj, wie geh ich´s an?*

Ich war letztes Jahr in auf dem Rückweg bei Rijeka (o.ä.), also da in der Nähe von Krk und habe dort auch geangelt. 

Vom Ufer aus: Grundrute mit Laufbleimontage (wie auch z.B. in Rhein & Co.). Als Köder schwöre ich dort auf Bibis. Das sind für uns Deutsche recht eigenartige "Würmer". Die kriegst Du dort in jedem gut sortierten Angelgeschäft. Vorsichtig mit feiner Wurmnadel auf 6-8er Haken auf FC aufziehe, aufpassen das die Dinger nicht platzen, weit rausballern. Damit wirst Du ziemlich sicher etwas fangen. Ansonsten sind auch Seeringler erhältlich und angesagt. Allerdings sind die dort viel kleiner als in NL / DK. Auf Bibi habe ich aber besser gefangen: Wolfsbarsche bis 40cm. 
Ansonsten Topwater Baits wie Popper & Co. Allgemein sind größere Wobbler ab ca. 13cm auf Wolfsbarsch dort angesagt. Gummi geht natürlich genauso, aber dann eher vom Boot aus. Vom Boot aus ggf. auch mit Stahl angeln. 

Ich habe dort auch viel mit Blinker und Fliege versucht, aber ohne Boot war das nicht wirklich erfolgreich.


----------



## Trickyfisher (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kroatien Senj, wie geh ich´s an?*

Danke schon mal an Alle für die Tips und Tricks, langsames Schleppen mit Hornhecht muß ich unbedingt ausprobieren, vorrausgesetzt, ich erwisch überhaupt einen.
Ich werde euch auf jedenfall auf den Laufenden halten, sind ja nur mehr 2 Monate...
Und natürlich, wenn noch wer von euch Tipps bezüglich der Gegend um Senj-Novo Vinodolski hat,Fischermäßig natürlich, aber auch Restaurants, Ausflüge, schöne Strände usw., immer her damit.
TL
Johannes


----------



## bootszander (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kroatien Senj, wie geh ich´s an?*

Ich war ja schon lange nicht mher in Nvio Vinodlski.
Damals war von dem großen hotel aus links ein flacher strand mit 
vielen kleineren steinen. Hier konnte man von der erhöhung aus die brassen sehen wie sie um die steine schwammen und die kleinen garnelen einsammelten. Sie leuchten richtig blau wenn sie kippen und dabei von der sonne angestrahlt werden. Kommt man näher hat man sie schon vertrieben. weiter draußen jedoch ist der boden schlammig. Und keine fische. Also immer schön am ufer angeln.


----------

